# Resources > Promotions >  "Art can Kill" new book by Bryan Cooke

## Mark Wamaling

Message sent by Bryan:

"Hi Everyone, my book "Art Can Kill" is published and available from Barnes
& Noble and Amazon for online ordering.  There is a sample chapter on the
Publisher's website: Art World Publishing Inc.

The 370 page book is full of wild and sometimes dangerous, high risk
art handling stories from my 50 year career as an art handler. But the real
thrust of the book is to show how important our profession is in protecting
the world's art heritage. As you already know, very few appreciate or
understand the importance of the crucial work all of us undertake daily
with art. It was the intention of elevating and promoting the art handling
profession that prompted a group of us to form PACCIN years ago and why I
have been giving continuing financial support to PACCIN ever since.  I hope
you will read the book because I know you will really enjoy it and will
likely see some of your own experiences in its stories."

Best regards,  Bryan Cooke

----------

